# All maryland reptile show- Saturday Jan.12th



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

There will be a couple vendors at this show with dart frogs food and other supplies you may need. The show is Saturday January 12th from 9am - 3pm. Im myself will have a table with pre made vivariums and plenty of frogs. I will have available vanzolinis, banded imitators, red galacts, azureus, highland bronze auratus, matechos, brazilian yellow heads, bakhuis, western bakhuis, alanis and leucs. If you have any questions you can PM me or contact me at 443-310-2374


Address for the show: havre de grace community center
100 lagaret lane
Havre de grace md, 21078


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I also will have giant orange and yellow backs as well


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm always open for trades aswell


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a probable pair of Lutinos, and a probable female RETF that I am bringing--


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm going to try and make it down to the show... So looking forward to possibly meeting some of you... 

If anyone is interested I can bring any of the following animals for trade or sale. Send me a e-mail via my contact page on here... 

0.0.1 grey banded kingsnake blairs phase feeding on unscented pinks
1.0 proved amazon treeboa, strong feeding reaction but can be handled once out of the cage
0.0.1 "Arizona" rosy boas (reddish and silver tan color)
1.0 Eastern Bay Vivarium red group colombian boa constrictor @ 4.5 feet in lenght
0.1 pastel female colombian boa constrictor @ 7 feet in length


Shoot me offers if interested. If interested I can supply pictures. 

Let me know,

Thanks 

Ed


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Im really only interested in dart frogs or tortoises there's always plenty of other vendors that's always looking to buy or trade other animals


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ed....what...no frogs???? I sold my three frogs today for store credit because I needed to make room for the three Leptopelis Uluguruensis that I purchased from "Oddlot"...a DBer...two girls, one boy. Now I have a group and a spare tank for whatever I see on Saturday. If you do come, Ed, would enjoy meeting you which I'm sure most people share that thought. How will we know?????


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

No frogs that this time... I gave away my extra pumilio a little while ago..... 

Need to thin down the herp collection.. so I can add a little more diversity. Since I host the local 4-H Herp club I try to keep some diversity so I can demonstrate the different groups of herps. 

I need to replenish my stock of frozen little pinks and fuzzies. 

The only thing that may stop me from making it down is if they want to deliver our new refrigerator on Saturday. Our old one blew it's compressor. 


Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Jtsfrogs said:


> Im really only interested in dart frogs or tortoises there's always plenty of other vendors that's always looking to buy or trade other animals


I'd rather not schlep my stuff down there to be low balled... and I wasn't necessarily expecting you to be the one who would want it... it is a regional announcement after all.. but thanks for letting me know. 

Ed


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

How was it? Where there many herp vendors? I hope Ed did not make it, would hate to think I missed the opportunity to meet greet and thank you Ed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Erikb3113 said:


> How was it? Where there many herp vendors? I hope Ed did not make it, would hate to think I missed the opportunity to meet greet and thank you Ed.


I did make it... for once.. 

Ed


----------

